# Reminder that gym is cope, foids only care about face



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

Here's a picture I took of a Vietnamese foids phone I was with after we were done fucking. Background is this guy was trying to get into her pants.












How the fuck can you gymcels recover from this? Gymcel posts his sixpack, the foid immediately asks him for a face pic. After he sent a pic of his face, she replied with 'oops'.

Remember, *there is no gym for your face.*


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 31, 2019)

@turkproducer our lord and saviour disagrees
Gymcelling is 100% legit for 5+ face. I’d say it’s probaly even semi legit for 4+ face


----------



## 7 rings (Aug 31, 2019)

gymcelling is legit if you're at least 4 psl


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Aug 31, 2019)

Yeah, can confirm, girls love to show their orbiters to the guys they r banging, i had one similar situation.It never began for orbiters.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Aug 31, 2019)

But do you not think gymcelling is not cope as long as you have a good face and stay lean


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> But do you not think gymcelling is not cope as long as you have a good face and stay lean



If you've got a good face, no need to gym, you'll be getting pussy anyway.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Aug 31, 2019)

What are ways to not being a skinny framecel pencilneck fag besides gymcelling?


----------



## Albanero (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> If you've got a good face, no need to gym, you'll be getting pussy anyway.


Get out of your home and stop coping lazy..biggest irl slayers are lean and buff kinda...


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

Albanero said:


> Get out of your home and stop coping lazy..biggest irl slayers are lean and buff kinda...



Really boyo? Because this forum is full of gymcels who can't get laid.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Aug 31, 2019)

Nothing overcomes face, but being fit feels better than being fat


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 31, 2019)

7 rings said:


> gymcelling is legit if you're at least 4 psl


you mean 6psl tpo bost your psl a little. It you're sub 6psl and gymcel you should ogremax


----------



## ibetucnt (Aug 31, 2019)

have u ever seen a non lean/athletic chad you lazy fatass ?


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> have u ever seen a non lean/athletic chad you lazy fatass ?



Barrett says hi.


----------



## Chuck14 (Aug 31, 2019)

Gym is an advantage for normans.

If you’re a TrueCel than it’s over and if you’re Chad you don’t need to. I’ve been going to the gym for a year on a slight cut (I’m a normie) and I’ve been doing better than I ever have. Chads may be at an advantage too, women if they have a choice would just choice the muscular Chad over the skinny one - if they’re facially the same. It’s if Chad wants to boost his numbers further

If you’re like Peter Crouch build adding muscle would help too.

I don’t think dirty bulking would do shit though, probably a disadvantage


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Barrett says hi.


He is a top model with a good frame, jfl at you using him as an example

He is lean but he would look better with some muscle


----------



## HardMewer (Aug 31, 2019)

You should be going to the gym for yourself and not for some girl for the most part.It is one of the healthiest ways to stabilise your dopamine production and feel better while sculpting your perfect physique.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> He is a top model with a very good frame, jfl at you using him as an example
> 
> He is lean but he would look better with some muscle



He asked for 'a Chad', so obviously that's going to be someone famous, since if I said 'yeah, the guy who lives 2 blocks away from me...' it's totally unverifiable.

Barrett's body is shit and can be achieved through diet alone. Yeah he's lean, but you don't need to gymcel to get lean.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Aug 31, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> have u ever seen a non lean/athletic chad you lazy fatass ?


Yes, the Chad in my old hs class. He was a freak of nature, 6' 4, blue eyes, mm tier dark hair, high cheekbones, good jaw, ratios, lips... he fucked Stacy after approaching in a bar when I was on a class trip with him. He had somewhat of a pot belly and never visited a gym in his life


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 31, 2019)

I wonder if you will ever make a thread that is not an excuse to brag against the rules. "Was trying to get in her pants" what kind of language is this? Sounds like some soyboy whiteknighting foids on r/niceguys. It's obvious you are a dark triad narcy and an enemy to incels, no wonder you were banned from there.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

Darth Cialis said:


> I wonder if you will ever make a thread that is not an excuse to brag against the rules. "Was trying to get in her pants" what kind of language is this? Sounds like some soyboy whiteknighting foids on r/niceguys. It's obvious you are a dark triad narcy and an enemy to incels, no wonder you were banned from there.



Gymcel detected.


----------



## jefferson (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Really boyo? Because this forum is full of gymcels who can't get laid.
> 
> View attachment 104458
> 
> ...


why you gotta do me like that boyo


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 31, 2019)

Better have a good face with a good body than a good face with a skinny body, ded srs. If you're ugly its over regardless


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Gymcel detected.
> 
> View attachment 104463


Lmao while I go to the gym I do it in the right perspective, ie I know its most important aspect is leanmaxxing and being ripped is not nearly as important as having a good face (and leanmaxxing does improve face).
You on the other hand are ruining it for ricecels in third world countries by being a complete degenerate and you even have the guts to mock them on a site like this, I wonder how well you'd do if you were in his place mr. dark triad narcy. Die of cancer.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Better have a good face with a good body than a good face with a skinny body, ded srs. If you're ugly its over regardless



If you've got a good face, you don't need a good body.

And if you don't have a good face, it's over.


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> He asked for 'a Chad', so obviously that's going to be someone famous, since if I said 'yeah, the guy who lives 2 blocks away from me...' it's totally unverifiable.
> 
> Barrett's body is shit and can be achieved through diet alone. Yeah he's lean, but you don't need to gymcel to get lean.


But he asked for a NOT LEAN or/and NOT ATHLETIC Chad, and you said Barrett, who is lean

Of course Barrett doesnt have muscle but his frame is above average, not top tier of course


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 31, 2019)

jefferson said:


> why you gotta do me like that boyo


Innit pointless brag and incel shaming?


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Here's a picture I took of a Vietnamese foids phone I was with after we were done fucking. Background is this guy was trying to get into her pants.
> 
> View attachment 104450
> 
> ...


He's a fucking asian twink. Kys fucking fat abominition.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

Darth Cialis said:


> Lmao while I go to the gym I do it in the right perspective, ie I know its most important aspect is leanmaxxing and being ripped is not nearly as important as having a good face (and leanmaxxing does improve face).
> You on the other hand are ruining it for ricecels in third world countries by being a complete degenerate and you even have the guts to mock them on a site like this, I wonder how well you'd do if you were in his place mr. dark triad narcy. Die of cancer.



You can get lean while never stepping foot in a gym.

As soon as anyone fucks a foid he 'ruins' it for someone else. I don't subscribe to the idea of 'race-based ownership' (i.e. here are 'my' foids and here are 'your' foids).

If I were in his place, I certainly wouldn't be wasting my time in a gym.


BigBiceps said:


> He's a fucking asian twink. Kys fucking fat abominition.



Keep crying for us fat bastards, we live in your head rent free.


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> If you've got a good face, no need to gym, you'll be getting pussy anyway.


Well you have neither, no good face nor body, lucky those bitches accept cash.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> But he asked for a NOT LEAN or/and NOT ATHLETIC Chad, and you said Barrett, who is lean
> 
> Of course Barrett doesnt have muscle but his frame is above average, not top tier of course



Barrett's body in that pic can be achieved without the gym. Yes, being lean is good, but that's a function of diet, you don't need to lift to get there.


BigBiceps said:


> Well you have neither, no good face nor body, lucky those bitches accept cash.



Bark for me my obedient dog.


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 31, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Well you have neither, no good face nor body, lucky those bitches accept cash.


I haven't seen him say anything about paying them.


----------



## alien (Aug 31, 2019)

jefferson said:


> why you gotta do me like that boyo


As a guy who has face but not the physique, I have struggled with dating. So it's not hard for me to believe that a gymcel who doesn't have face can struggle.
And it's not like I don't lift. I generally lift 3-4 times/week when I'm not injured/sore or don't have time. I was out all day with friends so I didn't have time to work out yesterday. But after lifting for 2 months, my muscle mass % is still below 40%. Apparently for men your muscle mass % should be 40% minimum. My body fat % actually dropped more than I gained muscle mass % actually. Being low T, it's hard for me to put on muscle.

The 2.5 PSL Chink also told me that my hair is what makes her pussy wet the most. So if I inject T and lose my hair, RIP my best asset (other than my penis size). Though I'm also in a situation where my best asset (penis size) can't even be utilized consistently. lmao. I'm hoping that Cabergoline I'm on can at least help with the erectile dysfunction and refractory period issues. If it won't help me build muscle mass and lose body fat.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 31, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> I haven't seen him say anything about paying them.


So everything he says is believable? 
I fucked a 100 hoes tonight. 
Believe me cuz I said it


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 31, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> So everything he says is believable?
> I fucked a 100 hoes tonight.
> Believe me cuz I said it


At least he took pictures of the foids he slayed, you telling me he paid all of them? 
He even fucked a 16 y/o (I know they can also be hookers especially in SEA but still)


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> You can get lean while never stepping foot in a gym.


Why would I purposefully only leanmaxx without setting foot in the gym? It works and having decent muscles is a small plus.


> As soon as anyone fucks a foid he 'ruins' it for someone else. I don't subscribe to the idea of 'race-based ownership' (i.e. here are 'my' foids and here are 'your' foids).


I subscribe to it a little but I'm not talking about it. Slaying in general is generate, it ruins society and creates more and more incels.


> If I were in his place, I certainly wouldn't be wasting my time in a gym.


Of course, if you were in his place you would just SEAmaxx. Oh wait.


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> If you've got a good face, you don't need a good body.
> 
> And if you don't have a good face, it's over.


Its not all black or white ffs, you can have a decent face but not good enough to get laid frequently with a mediocre body, if you have a good body it can halo you and you would do better than all the guys in the same range as you facially but with worse bodies



itsOVER said:


> Yes, being lean is good, but that's a function of diet, you don't need to lift to get there.


Of course, i never claimed that, do you know what its good too? Having trained muscles


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> I haven't seen him say anything about paying them.



Well, it's cos it's bollocks and he's made it up to cope.



Yoyome99 said:


> So everything he says is believable?
> I fucked a 100 hoes tonight.
> Believe me cuz I said it



There's absolutely nothing I could do to make copers like you believe though, is there? Cry more, gymcel.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 31, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> At least he took pictures of the foids he slayed, you telling me he paid all of them?
> He even fucked a 16 y/o (I know they can also be hookers especially in SEA but still)


So he could also bribe them to act or take photos. Why do you think many PUA show off their slays, by fucking hoes and pretending that they are attracted to them because of his skills?


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

Darth Cialis said:


> Why would I purposefully only leanmaxx without setting foot in the gym? It works and having decent muscles is a small plus.
> 
> I subscribe to it a little but I'm not talking about it. Slaying in general is generate, it ruins society and creates more and more incels.
> 
> Of course, if you were in his place you would just SEAmaxx. Oh wait.



1) Because you don't need to gymcel to achieve the primary aim of getting lean.

2) That genie is already well out of the bottle. In case you hadn't figured it yet, society is already fucked, there's no contract among men so we all get one virgin to marry each. It's an every man for himself game now.

3) The difference is SEAcelling works, gymcelling doesn't.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Well, it's cos it's bollocks and he's made it up to cope.
> 
> 
> 
> There's absolutely nothing I could do to make copers like you believe though, is there? Cry more, gymcel.


@ChadKahn is the prefect example. 
He got more attention from girls after he gymaxxed.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 31, 2019)

Keep coping just because you're too lazy to go to the gym buddyboyo


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 31, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> So he could also bribe them to act or take photos. Why do you think many PUA show off their slays, by fucking hoes and pretending that they are attracted to them because of his skills?


If you say so...
I don't see why I shouldn't believe him though.

- He showed proof of the foids he fucked
- There is no evidence to suggest he payed them


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 31, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> If you say so...
> I don't see why I shouldn't believe him though.
> 
> 
> - There is no evidence to suggest he payed them


That's the point, why would he show the evidence lol. And also


Yoyome99 said:


> @ChadKahn is the prefect example.
> He got more attention from girls after he gymaxxed.


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 31, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> @ChadKahn is the prefect example.
> He got more attention from girls after he gymaxxed.


Just blast steroid cocktails into your body theory

You do know It's his profession to look like that right? Bodybuilder.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> Keep coping just because you're too lazy to go to the gym buddyboyo




Connor Murphy has a good face.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Connor Murphy has a good face.


And a good body jfl


----------



## Hector (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Here's a picture I took of a Vietnamese foids phone I was with after we were done fucking. Background is this guy was trying to get into her pants.
> 
> View attachment 104450
> 
> ...


Part true, part fallacy.

Yes, like Lachowski said, it is all about the face lol, but...
Gym helps to healthmaxx and to facemaxx too, also a good body is also good to attract (if you are at least average, if not visit Gandy). Also you can enjoy going to the gym, is like a sport. Reminder that Incel trait #1 is not liking physical activity.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 31, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Just blast steroid cocktails into your body theory
> 
> You do know It's his profession to look like that right? Bodybuilder.


So? Still proves the fact that having a good body can get you more girls, no denying that boyo


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> And a good body jfl



It's the face that gets him the attention you fucking brainlet.


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Connor Murphy has a good face.


Yeah he is a bad example, Zyzz is a better example


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> It's the face that gets him the attention you fucking brainlet.


The body helps him. 
Jfl did you read what I said before? 
@ChadKahn got more attention from girls after he gymaxxed


----------



## Bullpill (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Here's a picture I took of a Vietnamese foids phone I was with after we were done fucking. Background is this guy was trying to get into her pants.
> 
> View attachment 104450
> 
> ...


 So she took you instead of him,why?


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> If you've got a good face, you don't need a good body.
> 
> And if you don't have a good face, it's over.



I didn't say that you need a good body. I said that its better.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

Bullpill said:


> So she took you instead of him,why?



Likely because of white skin and blue eyes.

Point is, gym won't get you laid. She was openly mocking him. That's what 4 years of gymcelling gets you - a 'where's your face, show your face' comment from a foid.

And it's not like it's only her either.


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 31, 2019)

Bullpill said:


> So she took you instead of him,why?


Because @itsOVER is white and better looking facially, the point is that a girl would chose a version of @itsOVER with muscle and lean over @itsOVER only lean without muscle


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 31, 2019)

Hector said:


> Part true, part fallacy.
> 
> Yes, like Lachowski said, it is all about the face lol, but...
> Gym helps to healthmaxx and to facemaxx too, also a good body is also good to attract (if you are at least average, if not visit Gandy). Also you can enjoy going to the gym, is like a sport. Reminder that Incel trait #1 is not liking physical activity.


Incel trait #1 is having an ugly face


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 31, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> He is a top model with a good frame, jfl at you using him as an example
> 
> He is lean but he would look better with some muscle


ugh, wide hips.


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> 1) Because you don't need to gymcel to achieve the primary aim of getting lean.


But why would I avoid it? It burns my calories and as I said gives me a better looking body which is a nice plus, and it also allows me to eat a little more.


> 2) That genie is already well out of the bottle. In case you hadn't figured it yet, society is already fucked, there's no contract among men so we all get one virgin to marry each. It's an every man for himself game now.


Degeneracy and feminism need to be fought and we have to lessen the pain of other people, it doesn't make sense to completely destroy them and go out of our way to mock them just for a bit of fun. You could at least avoid to brag or make fun of incels but I guess it's in your narcissist nature and you can't really understand something like this.


> 3) The difference is SEAcelling works, gymcelling doesn't.


In case you haven't noticed he is a Ricecel from SEA, there is no SEA-like land for him.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 31, 2019)

Post the body of the asian twink


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 31, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> I haven't seen him say anything about paying them.


His looks says it all


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 31, 2019)

Reminder that you need to have good genetics to gymcel and look good. Broad clavicles, v shaped ribcage, narrow waist and hips, at least averge size ankles and wrists, good musle imsertions, longish legs and arms (not to long). Basicly gymceling is waist of time if you have bad genetics towards it, unless you're ogremaxing


----------



## Germania (Aug 31, 2019)

7 rings said:


> gymcelling is legit if you're at least 4 psl


+1


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Really boyo? Because this forum is full of gymcels who can't get laid.
> 
> View attachment 104458
> 
> ...


Lol all mods are chads


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> If you've got a good face, no need to gym, you'll be getting pussy anyway.


Yeh but Gymcel with good face > non-Gymcel with the same face


itsOVER said:


> Connor Murphy has a good face.


but do you really think he’d get all that attention if he was just lean with no muscular development


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Aug 31, 2019)

NCT said:


> View attachment 104483


Shittiest morph I’ve seen yet still proves a point


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 31, 2019)

NCT said:


> View attachment 104483


@itsOVER on the left


----------



## Albanero (Aug 31, 2019)

Yes bro its cope..same face so same slayer.. not that now his physique makes soft pussies wet just to beeing near him..lazy coper


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Aug 31, 2019)

Face is key! Being skinny is all that matters!!
I’m obese and pretty ugly and have gotten laid. Face face face is all that matters. 


Albanero said:


> Yes bro its cope..same face so same slayer.. not that now his physique makes soft pussies wet just to beeing near him..lazy coper


----------



## dogapm123 (Aug 31, 2019)

Are u fucking serious the only reason that she gave attention to him was his body in the first place but his shit tier face killed it. Just because that fact alone proves gymcelling is legit.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Aug 31, 2019)

But he didn’t get laid surely that proves face is key 


dogapm123 said:


> Are u fucking serious the only reason that she gave attention to him was his body in the first place but his shit tier face killed it. Just because that fact alone proves gymcelling is legit.


----------



## DidntRead (Aug 31, 2019)

dogapm123 said:


> Are u fucking serious the only reason that she gave attention to him was his body in the first place but his shit tier face killed it. Just because that *fact alone proves gymcelling is legit.*


He didn't fuck her. that is all that matters brainlet


----------



## Zygos4Life (Aug 31, 2019)

dogapm123 said:


> Are u fucking serious the only reason that she gave attention to him was his body in the first place but his shit tier face killed it. Just because that fact alone proves gymcelling is legit.


Dumb logic.
She full on stopped giving him attention after seeing his face.
Proof that gymcelling doesnt make up for face


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> 2) That genie is already well out of the bottle. In case you hadn't figured it yet, society is already fucked, there's no contract among men so we all get one virgin to marry each. It's an every man for himself game now.


Sad but true.


Darth Cialis said:


> But why would I avoid it? It burns my calories and as I said gives me a better looking body which is a nice plus, and it also allows me to eat a little more.
> 
> Degeneracy and feminism need to be fought and we have to lessen the pain of other people, it doesn't make sense to completely destroy them and go out of our way to mock them just for a bit of fun. You could at least avoid to brag or make fun of incels but I guess it's in your narcissist nature and you can't really understand something like this.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed he is a Ricecel from SEA, there is no SEA-like land for him.


I've said it on incels and I'll say it here. You're a bluepilled cuck.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Aug 31, 2019)

NCT said:


> View attachment 104483


thats barrett? damn hes receding


----------



## dogapm123 (Aug 31, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> He didn't fuck her. that is all that matters brainlet





Zygos4Life said:


> Dumb logic.
> She full on stopped giving him attention after seeing his face.
> Proof that gymcelling doesnt make up for face





LondonVillie said:


> But he didn’t get laid surely that proves face is key


What normie on earth get attention from girls online. Face is still the key and the most important one but Gym body made this guy atleast noticeable by girls which make it a relevant factor. If he was high tier normie then he could have fucked the girl but a high tier normie wouldnt get as much attention as a gymcelled high tier normie. the girl showed interest because he had a gym body alone without seeing his face and wanted to confirm a at least attractive enough face to fuck him which he couldnt provide. But the fact still remains guy at least checked a criteria to fuck the girl but couldnt provide the face and failed but he at least got attention alone thanks to his body which would be a nice boost for a high tier normie or chadlite. And you only need couple hours in the gym per weak and it will be very easy to stay lean and its healty


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Aug 31, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Yeah he is a bad example, Zyzz is a better example


Zyzz was a pretinder boomer though, times were different


----------



## justanothergymcell (Aug 31, 2019)

Albanero said:


> Yes bro its cope..same face so same slayer.. not that now his physique makes soft pussies wet just to beeing near him..lazy coper


Face looks much leaner and defined doe.


----------



## Dude420 (Aug 31, 2019)

Gymcel is legit to lose bodyfat for face jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Aug 31, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Gymcel is legit too lose bodyfat for face jfl


Gymcelling is legit for me not to look like skinny boy mowgli from jungle book when 12%bf


----------



## Bewusst (Aug 31, 2019)

That's true. A good body is a nice accessory but an at least decent looking face is a neccessity. If your face is garbage you can gymmax all you want and have a better body than every man around you but you'll still going to have to fap or visit prostitutes. 

A lean, muscular body is literally invisible to women if your face sucks. It's over.


----------



## AspiringChad (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Here's a picture I took of a Vietnamese foids phone I was with after we were done fucking. Background is this guy was trying to get into her pants.
> 
> View attachment 104450
> 
> ...


He’s asian and she’s Vietnamese

She chose you because you’re white

His having a six pack didn’t matter because you were white not because six pack isn’t seen as attractive and a booster of looks

There’s countless studies proving ur mind is simply living in delusion jfl


----------



## satoshisacuck (Aug 31, 2019)

I am going to be careful with what I am saying, but when I made that "gay post" and people flagged me and I got attention for it, it all started when I was gymcelling.


----------



## Lumbersexual (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm a gymcel


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Here's a picture I took of a Vietnamese foids phone I was with after we were done fucking. Background is this guy was trying to get into her pants.
> 
> View attachment 104450
> 
> ...



is it too hard to understand this following fact?
> being very low bodyfat is the most effective looksmax
> many men at very low bodyfat look like bullied nerd incels and their only way to look good is getting some muscle


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Aug 31, 2019)

gym worked for me bro


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 31, 2019)

Gymcelling doesn't mean your psl will increase, but you really should be doing it anyway.


----------



## lonelystoner (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Here's a picture I took of a Vietnamese foids phone I was with after we were done fucking. Background is this guy was trying to get into her pants.
> 
> View attachment 104450
> 
> ...


This guy is a dumb ass for even thinking he can get pussy online. If you ethnic, you have to get girls number through actually gaming girls, Tinder is only for good looking white guys. Also, having a muscular body, you need height. If you are less then 6ft and muscular, you will get admired from guys, not girls.


Dope said:


> Gymcelling doesn't mean your psl will increase, but you really should be doing it anyway.


exactly this but gymcelling will increase PSL if you have other things going like decent face and good height


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 3, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Its not all black or white ffs, you can have a decent face but not good enough to get laid frequently with a mediocre body, if you have a good body it can halo you and you would do better than all the guys in the same range as you facially but with worse bodies
> 
> 
> Of course, i never claimed that, do you know what its good too? Having trained muscles





Pendejo said:


> Because @itsOVER is white and better looking facially, the point is that a girl would chose a version of @itsOVER with muscle and lean over @itsOVER only lean without muscle





Pendejo said:


> Yeah he is a bad example, Zyzz is a better example



Daily reminder @itsOVER never responded me because he deep down knows that i am right but dont want to admit it, he cant even argue with me

Inb4 "another gymcel gymcelpepe.jpg"


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 3, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> He’s asian and she’s Vietnamese
> 
> She chose you because you’re white
> 
> ...


she did not "choose" him over the ricecel, it's not like she was choosing who to marry jfl

she probably fucked some other better looking ricecel the very next day, the point is that his body was irrelevant in keeping the girl's interest in him


Lorsss said:


> is it too hard to understand this following fact?
> > being very low bodyfat is the most effective loolsmax
> > many men at very low bodyfat look like bullied nerd incels and their only way to look good is getting some muscle
> 
> View attachment 104580


still looks like a bullied nerd incel cuz of face rofl


----------



## DidntRead (Sep 3, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> is it too hard to understand this following fact?
> > being very low bodyfat is the most effective loolsmax
> > many men at very low bodyfat look like bullied nerd incels and their only way to look good is getting some muscle
> 
> View attachment 104580


He still looks like utter shit boyo


----------



## Deleted member 2969 (Sep 3, 2019)

You're half right, face will always be more important but packing some muscle is better than being an anorexic guy


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 3, 2019)

Why would you not have muscle on you you can eat more without gaining weight 

I’d rather be big and strong then some twig 

Like my friend used to say she doesn’t have a boyfriend if you can beat him up


----------



## Okiwaga (Sep 3, 2019)

That dude is skinny fat and trying to get better whats your point.you would look much better gymmaxxed with abs and lean face


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Sep 3, 2019)

That is because he as low T asian face. For whites gym is mandatory.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 3, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Here's a picture I took of a Vietnamese foids phone I was with after we were done fucking. Background is this guy was trying to get into her pants.
> 
> View attachment 104450
> 
> ...


He tryna flex. Girls sense that, they want someone above them in every way, not a dog who is jumping through her hoops


----------



## AspiringChad (Sep 3, 2019)

You live here if you think gym is cope and it’s all about face


----------



## Usum (Sep 3, 2019)

I started sports at 14 yo (in the late 80s) because it was clear women love muscles.
And so do I !
But clearly, you must have a good face and even a good body potential from the start to maximize your potential (which segregates you from most lazy dudes out of here).
It clearly made the difference to get Stacies at that time plus it develops confidence.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 3, 2019)

This was one of the funniest threads I've read in a while.


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 3, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> This was one of the funniest threads I've read in a while.


https://looksmax.org/threads/ive-not-had-a-shower-in-two-weeks.13266/https://looksmax.org/threads/daily-reminder-gym-is-cope-and-its-all-about-your-face.18700/


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 3, 2019)

Gym is cope


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 3, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Gym is cope


No, its not


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 3, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> No, its not


I want to be lean not jacked


----------



## shibo (Sep 3, 2019)

gym is legit if ur a stick like me


----------



## Vermilioncore (Apr 29, 2020)

SirGey said:


> Yeah, can confirm, girls love to show their orbiters to the guys they r banging, i had one similar situation.It never began for orbiters.


I once knew about a girl who met a guy and fucked him and became his girlfriend and she had a secret admirer who left her notes at work and she gave the notes to her boyfriend so he could rip the notes and piss on them and it made her happy.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Oct 24, 2021)

H


itsOVER said:


> Here's a picture I took of a Vietnamese foids phone I was with after we were done fucking. Background is this guy was trying to get into her pants.
> 
> View attachment 104450
> 
> ...


He's a 3 PSL ethnic. His glasses failo him so hard


----------



## Chuck14 (Oct 26, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> H
> 
> He's a 3 PSL ethnic. His glasses failo him so hard


yeah. I think a lot of black pillers work in absolutes. “Chad or rope”, “fuck Stacy or beta bud” etc. This just proves what I said (two years ago lol) in the thread that if you’re in purgatory of the 4-6/7 out of 10 range you need all the bells and whistles to stand out. Muscles, best haircut, fashion maxing (some stuff can make you look taller for instance), aftershave, lifts if your on the shorter side.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Oct 26, 2021)

Chuck14 said:


> yeah. I think a lot of black pillers work in absolutes. “Chad or rope”, “fuck Stacy or beta bud” etc. This just proves what I said (two years ago lol) in the thread that if you’re in purgatory of the 4-6/7 out of 10 range you need all the bells and whistles to stand out. Muscles, best haircut, fashion maxing (some stuff can make you look taller for instance), aftershave, lifts if your on the shorter side.


Everything you said is true except for the muscles part.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 26, 2021)

7 rings said:


> gymcelling is legit if you're at least 4 psl


Gymcel+Tan+Lulu Lemon clothing(stacey recognizes)=Huge Halo+Nt Halo+looksmax

Goes from normie 4psl invisible to all but 4/10 beckys looking for bf. To high tier becky slayer and options


----------



## Chuck14 (Oct 26, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> Everything you said is true except for the muscles part.


I don’t necessarily mean roided up, I mean a physique like Brad Pitt in Fight Club is apparently - so you could afford to be just 10% bf with decent enough build.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Oct 26, 2021)

Chuck14 said:


> I don’t necessarily mean roided up, I mean a physique like Brad Pitt in Fight Club is apparently - so you could afford to be just 10% bf with decent enough build.


How can i go to 5% bodyfat without doing anything


----------



## Chuck14 (Oct 26, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> How can i go to 5% bodyfat without doing anything


You can’t. You’d need roids and an excellent diet/workout regime plus you’d be very hungry all the time. That’s bodybuilder on stage level.

10% is optimum and can be achieved purely by diet i.e. eating fewer calories than you burn. At that stage you’ll have very clear abs and all face fat will be lost. Getting any more ripped will just be a waste as it will take a massive toll and won’t generate any better results.


----------



## Kekee (Oct 27, 2021)

This thread should be in the Best of The Best.


----------



## LOST (Oct 27, 2021)

If you look better than 90% of man physically, you can be sure face wont be that important
OFC if u re subhuman face rated below 1-3, gym wont make u fuck models or have tons of women everyday. But even if you are ugly or just normie...MUSCLES will make u bang WAY MORE

If you say otherwise YOU JUST NEVER TRIED OR KNOWN what it means to be BETTER THAN MOST MEN 
So dont share ur bullshit here, gymmaxx is one of the best ways to improve (way better if y take roids and gh).


----------



## BrettyBoy (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 17, 2022)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 1432071


Oh, I see I already made that joke.


----------



## carnage (Mar 17, 2022)

itsOVER said:


> Here's a picture I took of a Vietnamese foids phone I was with after we were done fucking. Background is this guy was trying to get into her pants.
> 
> View attachment 104450
> 
> ...


Bro stop coping. The only reason I can get laid is because my top tier physique even tho I have an average face


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 17, 2022)

Kids will listen to this completely illogical advice and be turned off from the gym.


----------



## Deleted member 18320 (Mar 17, 2022)

do you think your oneitis would say no if she had the chance ? stop the cope


----------

